# KY Jelly



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

I've read to my horror about the pitfalls of KY Jelly. 

Thankfully the day of my trigger (Friday) we didnt use it - but then Saturday and Sunday we did. Argh, I've heard of this Preseed stuff, is that what any of you guys use? Is KY Jelly really such a murderous sperm killer? My CM was apparently really good on Friday too 

I'm a bit gutted as it was hardly a perfect cycle to begin with  

Laura x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use pre-seed! It comes with an applicator so you can get it right where you need it so to speak!   Alternatively you can just squeeze it out of the tube. Haven't had a BFP with it - yet!! - but we haven't been using it regularly until this cycle. Works great as a lubricant though and we always need less than the recommended amount.


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Cayenne, well hopefully we wont need it now (haha - yeah right  ) 

I will buy it online, along with a sneaky stash of preggo tests. 

My god in heaven this 2WW is going to KILL ME!!

Hope your next cycle is going well xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Daysleeper

I dont think KY is too good for sperm but that said I conceived DS when using it. Never used preseed but supposed to be really good. Boots also do a special sperm friendly lubricant straight off the shelf. Cant remember what its called but its in a pink box (quite expensive) I used this when trying for no.2 and am now 21 weeks pregnant. All the best

SS


----------

